
Setting Up Master-Master Replication On Four Nodes With MySQL 5 On Debian Etch - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-master-master-replication-on-four-nodes-with-mysql-5-on-debian-etch
======
remvee
Do read the comments at the bottom of the page before taking this howto
serious.

